# Overflow of Cats (help)



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

In-law next door his 25 year "Kabit" has turned into the cat lady except these cats can't stand their charcoal yard business and hang out in our yard, get in our house, I think the number has grown to 10 cats.

Here's my trouble the wife is highly allergic to cats and we've mentioned in friendly conversation when visiting her brother in-law and mistress of over two decades that my wife is allergic to cats and the only reason I throw rocks at them is to shoo them away, it don't work and they don't go away and today on top of the ten plus cats I see all sorts of kittens, so the brother in-law and broom hilda are enjoying the damage they keep inflicting on my wife.

Wondering if the barnagay or some sort of organization here can get involved I'd like to things to get done legally but if I can't well the wife is having medical issue's and conditions at times that stick her in the house for days, she keeps telling me she will stay in house or try avoid the cats but I've had enough, I can't catch them I can't hit them a rock they seem clever when it comes to food items hint, hint wink, wink it doesn't work. :noidea:

They don't take care of the cats so these cats I guess if they did they wouldn't stray like they do but next door this very little food for humans let alone cats.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You could get a cat trap, bait it with food to catch them and each time you get one take it and relocate it somewhere else. If the owners aren't feeding them they won't be any worse off if located elsewhere.
Of course you need to make sure kittens aren't separated from their mums until old enough to fend for themselves.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Relocating is a good idea*



Veronica said:


> You could get a cat trap, bait it with food to catch them and each time you get one take it and relocate it somewhere else. If the owners aren't feeding them they won't be any worse off if located elsewhere.
> Of course you need to make sure kittens aren't separated from their mums until old enough to fend for themselves.


I relocated a couple cats one time and it worked out fine, the only time I can get close to these cats is when were outside drinking and with food, they'll walk under the table. 

Kittens are black and white so I know that they mother is the large black and white cat, so I'll leave them alone. Some of the cats won't get close to us though so some sort of trap to catch the cat is a good idea there.

My wife mentioned to me to let it go but she had trouble breathing today so I ..... I'm gonna be proactive before things get worse. The in-laws have been picking on us for decades, one by not installing a drain for their wash, shower and toilet so it dumps into our yard, all they simply need to do is dig a hole and line away but it runs into our yard, brother in-laws common law wife's son was going to fix this and he was told by the brother in-law to leave it alone let it dump in our yard. We've mentioned to them several times that my wife has troubles due to the many cats but it goes in one ear and out the other.

Crazy thing is I like cats, I have no allergies.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Canines work for me.
My German Shepherd Dogs and Labrador keeps stray cats at bay.

Forget about going to the baranggay. 10 cats is NOT considered an overpopulation.

It's either relocate or harm the cats. That's basically it.

Goodluck.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Crazy thing is I like cats, I have no allergies.


I saw a chemical spray in Singapore which is allergic to cats.. saw it really work in my friends house in Malaysia.. a few puff and the cats avoided his nice lawn which was the pooping area of the next door neighbor's cats

Non lethal warfare works 

If you don't have a dog buy a cat whistle which is only audible to cats and drive them nuts.. few lessons and the cats will be good I guess ...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know if you can find it here but back when I was living in the US, I had a stray cat problem and I bought a gallon jug of stuff called "Liquid Fence" and sprayed in in the yard. The stray cats totally avoided my yard after a thorough application of that stuff. Bought it at a nursery that sold it to keep strays out of peoples prized landscaping.

Fred


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't know if you can find it here but back when I was living in the US, I had a stray cat problem and I bought a gallon jug of stuff called "Liquid Fence" and sprayed in in the yard. The stray cats totally avoided my yard after a thorough application of that stuff. Bought it at a nursery that sold it to keep strays out of peoples prized landscaping.
> 
> Fred


Maybe it's time for mcalleyboy visit the duty free shops in Subic to find out if they carry similar types of deterrents.

I saw one similar product at American Hardware in SBFZ a while back.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Subic*



galactic said:


> Maybe it's time for mcalleyboy visit the duty free shops in Subic to find out if they carry similar types of deterrents.
> 
> I saw one similar product at American Hardware in SBFZ a while back.


It's to far from my current location but I will shop around the hardware stores here Sta Cruz Laguna and see what they sell. I think a more low tech and affordable approach is what I'll use because I don't see this problem ever going away. Backyard is larger than a football field and it's the Philippines so anything I spray into the yard will wash out but thank you.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Backyard is larger than a football field


A crude electrified fence perhaps? 
No to kill or maim, just enough to jot some sense to the felines


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> A crude electrified fence perhaps?
> No to kill or maim, just enough to jot some sense to the felines


You can't do a crude e fence unless you prep the safety mechanism.. from what I recall you need to cycle high voltage of short span or it is ineffective .. 

Low voltage continuously pumped will end up hurting kids


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> It's to far from my current location but I will shop around the hardware stores here Sta Cruz Laguna and see what they sell. I think a more low tech and affordable approach is what I'll use because I don't see this problem ever going away. Backyard is larger than a football field and it's the Philippines so anything I spray into the yard will wash out but thank you.


You may find one that is long lasting 

If you are near Daiso manila check for their cat scarer.. it may work


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You say they get in the house? Like the US southern border, I'd control the ingress first then move on to interdiction ; p

With that big a yard you might have to give up some territory to them and just concentrate on say a 50 ft perimeter around the house. Should help your wife a lot I'd think.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> You say they get in the house? Like the US southern border, I'd control the ingress first then move on to interdiction ; p
> 
> With that big a yard you might have to give up some territory to them and just concentrate on say a 50 ft perimeter around the house. Should help your wife a lot I'd think.


Personally, I'd just eradicate or exterminate em...one at a time, quietly and quickly. Problem solved...for a little while anyway. I'm not necessarily anti-cat, bit there's no shortage and when it comes down to a family member's health, well, ya know what I'd do ! MCALLEYBOY, don't know How you stand to live with those @$$hats inlaws day in and day out!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cats and those that suffer from Allergies*



cvgtpc1 said:


> You say they get in the house? Like the US southern border, I'd control the ingress first then move on to interdiction ; p
> 
> With that big a yard you might have to give up some territory to them and just concentrate on say a 50 ft perimeter around the house. Should help your wife a lot I'd think.


I have a plan now but just need to put into effect.... here's my trouble I have a 3 year old grandson that gets into everything including my desk top he shuts it off daily. Anything such as a trap or ? I'll have to worry so maybe tonight I'll work on something late.

I have a pesky rat also that's eating my potatoes, wondered why they got rotten looking holes in them and sure enough caught him chewing into them last night. I can take care of him tonight for sure.

My wife mentioned no matter what I do to get rid of the cats they'll never stop but I mentioned to her they now have 10 plus cats and now kittens it's to much and they never have any food for humans let alone animals....cats were all over the yard this morning and wife is all clogged up with flem so I'll be setting up cage traps and then exporting kitty to another municipality.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*In-laws*



Nickleback99 said:


> Personally, I'd just eradicate or exterminate em...one at a time, quietly and quickly. Problem solved...for a little while anyway. I'm not necessarily anti-cat, bit there's no shortage and when it comes down to a family member's health, well, ya know what I'd do ! MCALLEYBOY, don't know How you stand to live with those @$$hats inlaws day in and day out!


It's not easy and stressful living next to the in-laws they don't say anything anymore because we've taken them so many times to the barangay, so the rock throwing on top of the roof has stopped and the loud bad talk has ended but they still get us with actions, they've never had that many cats before, they still bad talk us all over town, the Philippine citizen (poor folk, not much schooling) believes everything he's told so if an in-law talks bad about you it's believed another sad reality, so I've started giving out our side of the story, it's helping.

After Typhoon Glenda last year, we lost our roof late at night and didn't get much sleep if any, in the morning it was tough getting up because well.... we knew our roof was gone but to make matters worse viewing whats left of our metal roof stacked feet deep in the in-laws yard we started fighting back, so their stuff is open game from now on.

Gonna ready the rat traps and thank you all for the help on the cats I feel I've got something to work with, I may try to have the kids catch the cats and then transport them to an alternate location at night and possibly some other idea's that sound real promising. :heh:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> It's not easy and stressful living next to the in-laws they don't say anything anymore because we've taken them so many times to the barangay, so the rock throwing on top of the roof has stopped and the loud bad talk has ended but they still get us with actions, they've never had that many cats before, they still bad talk us all over town, the Philippine citizen (poor folk, not much schooling) believes everything he's told so if an in-law talks bad about you it's believed another sad reality, so I've started giving out our side of the story, it's helping.
> 
> After Typhoon Glenda last year, we lost our roof late at night and didn't get much sleep if any, in the morning it was tough getting up because well.... we knew our roof was gone but to make matters worse viewing whats left of our metal roof stacked feet deep in the in-laws yard we started fighting back, so their stuff is open game from now on.
> 
> Gonna ready the rat traps and thank you all for the help on the cats I feel I've got something to work with, I may try to have the kids catch the cats and then transport them to an alternate location at night and possibly some other idea's that sound real promising. :heh:


Maybe the cats are after your rats. I would have moved long ago.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

We had the Buranguy come by what a waste of time. I have a chocolate lab so they don't enter our yard where he is at. Here is a couple of solutions that do work but its only a temp fix 
Black pepper
1 cup water boiled remove from heat wait 2-5 minutes.
Mix 2 tablespoons of fresh black pepper stir to dissolve let cool
Pour in spray bottle 

Lemon Eucalyptus
1 quart water
10 drops lemon oil or 1 lemon
20 drops eucalyptus oil

Save the peels from fresh limes and lemons. Chop the peels into coarse chunks, and then scatter the peels around problem spots in your garden. The citrus will repel cats without damaging your plants or your garden soil. Citrus rinds can also be placed around indoor or outdoor potted plants.
Try mixing 20 drops of eucalyptus essential oil and 20 drops of citrus essential oil in a quart of water. The smell of the citrus and eucalyptus is often enough to keep stray cats away.
Coffee grounds may discourage animals from visiting your flower beds, and coffee grounds are beneficial for plants and soil.
A simple spray made of a few drops of rosemary essential oil and water is often enough to keep cats away. The spray can be used outdoors, and is safe enough to use on carpet or upholstery
I also have a pellet gun which runs them off when they are howling at night.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Herbal approach*



c_acton98 said:


> We had the Buranguy come by what a waste of time. I have a chocolate lab so they don't enter our yard where he is at. Here is a couple of solutions that do work but its only a temp fix
> Black pepper
> 1 cup water boiled remove from heat wait 2-5 minutes.
> Mix 2 tablespoons of fresh black pepper stir to dissolve let cool
> ...


The Coffee grounds is a good idea and the spray bottle sounds effective and a low cost approach. Most of the cats come over from the side of the brother in-laws house.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I know the black pepper system works but it doesn't last long time. I spray my area about once a week and make the pepper very strong. When I spray it I sneeze


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pepper spray*



c_acton98 said:


> I know the black pepper system works but it doesn't last long time. I spray my area about once a week and make the pepper very strong. When I spray it I sneeze


I like the cost factor its gonna be low so I think it's a great plan.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mcalleyboy said:


> I like the cost factor its gonna be low so I think it's a great plan.


With a combination of different approaches, such as relocating, using pepper etc you should be able to get the problem under control. 

Maybe use the pepper spray close to the house only as you have a large area and place traps a bit further from the house to catch as many as you can and relocate them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Caught several cats*



Veronica said:


> With a combination of different approaches, such as relocating, using pepper etc you should be able to get the problem under control.
> 
> Maybe use the pepper spray close to the house only as you have a large area and place traps a bit further from the house to catch as many as you can and relocate them.


With the help of my pig house, I put a can of sardines in there, boy that was the trick, placed the cats in my dog cage and took 5 of them out to another area, farm area. Pepper spray is an affordable way to keep them at bay for now, this is just one of these area's I have to keep vigilante and it doesn't help when I see my neighbors dropping off kittens in the back yard next door, nobody's there so they make their way to my house and then the brother in-law next door, turns out the kittens were dumped off.

Now waiting for the fall-out, had some anxiety today but reminded myself that my wife was having troubles breathing and I have given several chances for the in-law to do the right thing....well I'm done wasting my breath.


----------

